# Good Buy Great Britain - der Brexit wird vollzogen



## Sir Demencia (31. Januar 2020)

Tja Leute

Nu' is' es soweit. Heute verlässt GB die EU. 
Man mag ja sagen was man will, die Briten waren nie ein einfacher Partner in der EU. "Immer" diese "Extra- Würste" und immer schön weit aufgerissen, das Maul und immer zum eigenen Vorteil gereichend. 
So, oder so ähnlich mag man die Briten in der EU dann und wann ganz gern gesehen haben. Und ja, sie waren stets und zuverlässig ein unbequemer Partner. 

Aber mit den Briten verlässt heute das Volk die EU, das die Demokratie massgeblich in unsere Zeit eingebracht hat. Und das mit einer für die damalig Herrschenden auffälligen Unbequemheit... 
Das nervenraubende Tauziehen um den Ablauf und die Bedingungen des Brexits haben mich sehr müde werden lassen um dieses Thema, aber immer hat mich der Gedanke an den Brexit doch traurig werden lassen. 

Und unsere "Volksvertreter" in der BRD, in Frankreich, in Italien, in Östereich, den Nederlanden,  ... sollten sich sehr gut überlegen, wie sie in den nächsten Jahren agieren wollen.  Wieviel Raum wollen wir Nationalisten in unseren Reihen zugestehen?
Das Land, das die Demokratie in Europa maßgeblich mit voran getrieben hat ist aus diesem Staatenbund ausgetreten mit dem heutigen Tag. Wieviel Demokratie wollen wir noch zum Wohle der Wirtschaft, zum Wohle der Banken und der vermeintlichen Sicherheit und dem Kampf gegen den Terror noch aufgeben?

Es ist der 31.Januar. Einer von recht vielen 31. Januar in einem Menschenleben. 
Es ist (zumindest hier in Bayern) viel zu warm. Irgendwo zwischen 12 und 15°C ist es bei strahlendem Sonnenschein viel zu warm. Aber ansonsten ein ganz normaler Tag. Nix besonderes. 
Und so ganz nebenbei, von den meisten heute kaum wahr genommen, geschieht etwas sehr Großes. 
Etwa 66 Millionen Menschen verlassen mit dem heutigen Tag die EU. Und ob das Volk dieser 66 Millionen Bürger das geschlossen übersteht, oder ob sich ein Teil davon noch weiter abspaltet (Schottland) weiß heute noch niemand.

Meine Frage an Euch hier wäre, wie seht ihr den Brexit? Und mir geht es weniger um sog. Fakten und Wirtschaftsprognosen. Mir geht es eher um die Idee "Europa" und das eine der Gründernationen und massgeblichen Gestalter dieses Staatenbundes diesen nun mit dem heuteigen Tag verlässt.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (31. Januar 2020)

Ich glaube nicht, dass man GB kaufen kann. Und wenn doch, dann ist das bestimmt kein guter Deal 

*duckundweg*


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Januar 2020)

Die gute, alte Rockmusik wird mir fehlen.
Aber die kann man ja in Scheiben schneiden.
Ich hab den ganzen Schrank voll davon.


----------



## Research (31. Januar 2020)

Die Briten haben dafür sogar die regierende Partei, Labour, seit Gründung in vielen Gebieten ewiger Gewinner, haushoch verloren. Remainers und Europhile.
Globalisten, Genderasten, Marxisten, Kommunisten, Diversity und Kulturelle Marxisten.

Die Briten hatten gewählt, das Parlament blockierte.
Dazu noch einige heiße Skandale, rund um Groming Gangs Koruption, Gedankenpolizei.....

In GB brodelt es.

Denke die Briten haben rechtzeitig die Reißleine gezogen.


Wir werden sehen.


----------



## azzih (31. Januar 2020)

Warten wir mal ab, die wirklichen Konsequenzen sieht man dann erst nach der Übergangsfrist wenn die Zollunion dann tatsächlich verlassen wird.

Für GB wird sich das auf jeden Fall nicht lohnen, als selbstständiger Wirtschaftsraum viel zu klein um relevant zu sein. In Handelsvertragsverhandlungen sind sie in einer denkbar schlechten Verhandlungsposition gegen Riesen wie USA und China. Und der Bankensektor von dem GB stark abhängt wird massiv leiden ohne EZB und ohne internationale Relevanz.

Arbeite selbst in nem international agierenden Handelsunternehmen und kriege live jeden Tag mit wie lästig Zollgrenzen und Bestimmungen sind. Je nach Land und Vorgaben überlegt man sich als Vertriebler da schon jedes mal ob ein Deal meine Zeit wert ist, wenn ich mich mit solchen Hindernissen rumschlagen muss oder ob ich besser meine Zeit für einen Kunden investiere in dessen Land ich diesen Aufwand eben nicht habe.  Und wenn ne Zollgrenze von EU zu GB kommen wird, dann haben die genau dieses Problem auch.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Januar 2020)

> Meine Frage an Euch hier wäre, wie seht ihr den Brexit? Und mir geht es weniger um sog. Fakten und Wirtschaftsprognosen. Mir geht es eher um die Idee "Europa" und das eine der Gründernationen und massgeblichen Gestalter dieses Staatenbundes diesen nun mit dem heuteigen Tag verlässt.



Seit wann waren die Briten jemals Gründernation der EU oder ihrer Vorläufer?
Die Briten traten endgültig 1975 der EG (EWG) bei, 20 Jahre nachdem sie aus der Montanunion entstanden ist und die Briten waren nie maßgebliche Gestalter der EU, sie waren hauptsächlich maßgebliche Blockierer und zu 80-90% nur auf ihren Vorteil aus.
Die politische Idee der EU hat die Briten immer 0,0% interessiert, ihnen ging es immer nur um (ihre) Handelsvorteile und finanziellen Vorteile, leider hat die Bevölkerung zum größten Teil 0 Ahnung welche Vorteile das waren, weil die EU immer in GB innenpolitisch instrumentalisiert wurde, um dort den schwarzen Peter zu unrecht hinzuschieben. Das Erwachen nach dem 31.12.2020 wird je nach Deal (ich rechne mit einem harten wirtschaftlichen Brexit) ein ganz böses werden, gerade für die Regionen die hauptsächlich für den Brexit gestimmt haben, werden unter ihm am meisten leiden.


----------



## RyzA (31. Januar 2020)

Als nächstes wollen die Schotten von England unabhängig sein. 
Und das vereinte Königreich zerbricht.
Eine tolle Volksabstimmung habt ihr da gemacht.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Januar 2020)

Hab n paar Kollegen in GB. 
Mal sehen was die machen wenn die nicht mehr dabei sind. Besser wird das keineswegs für die, sie werden schon merken das vieles teurer und komplizierter wird, das sie keine Waren vom Festland ohne wenn und aber bekommen werden und das ihre Währung noch mal auf Tauchfahrt geht (wohlverdient!).

Ich hätte GB gerne in der EU gehabt, sie haben einen guten Bankensektor und recht gute Wirtschaft, dazu sind sie ein massiver Port und ein Zwischending auf dem Weg in die USA, dazu haben sie sehr gute Beziehungen zu den Amerikanern was uns hier oft fehlt, das werden wir auch vermissen. Brexit ist sowohl für die EU als auch für GB extrem schlecht, aber die haben das wohl nicht kapiert. Ein wirtschaftsstarkes Land was die Union verlässt ist nie gut. 
Den Leuten hilft das zwar nicht, aber hoffentlich merken die Politiker da was sie für einen Unfug treiben und das sollte denen da noch richtig weh tun.

Ich bin für eine ordentliche internationale Politik wo alle Freunde sind und nicht jeder komplett isoliert vor sich hin gammelt - was auch für die globale Wirtschaft geil wäre die sowieso schon keine Grenzen kennt, aber sehr wohl die Nachteile der separierten Länder...


----------



## Mahoy (31. Januar 2020)

Macht's gut und danke für den Fisch.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. Februar 2020)

Fck the EU! Möge sie bald schon da landen, wo sie hingehört: Auf dem Müllhaufen der Geschichte. Kein Mensch braucht diesen Drecksverein, außer denen, die sich auf Kosten von 500 Millionen Menschen die Taschen vollstopfen und diesen Menschen dann täglich mit Anlauf ins Gesicht spucken. Möge dieses widerwärtige Parasitenpack für alle Ewigkeiten in der Arschhölle schmoren.


----------



## keinnick (1. Februar 2020)

Aha, wenn Du und Dein Stammtisch das sagen, dann sollten wir die EU sofort auflösen. Immerhin lieferst Du in Deinem Post ja unschlagbare Argumente. Da besteht kein Zweifel. Du hast dann sicher auch schon ein passendes Konzept für die Zeit danach in der Schublade, oder?


----------



## Don-71 (1. Februar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Fck the EU! Möge sie bald schon da landen, wo sie hingehört: Auf dem Müllhaufen der Geschichte. Kein Mensch braucht diesen Drecksverein, außer denen, die sich auf Kosten von 500 Millionen Menschen die Taschen vollstopfen und diesen Menschen dann täglich mit Anlauf ins Gesicht spucken. Möge dieses widerwärtige Parasitenpack für alle Ewigkeiten in der Arschhölle schmoren.



Was bist du Propagandist der USA oder China?
Klar man kann sich auch gleich beiden zum Frass vorwerfen, bei deinen Ausbrüchen ist dann eher die Frage, ob du hier nicht ein Parasit bist,  der der hiesigen Bevölkerung eher wirtschaftliche Armut wünscht, wenn du solche Forderungen stellst.


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2020)

Die EU ist schon wichtig, wenn man gegen Globalplayer, wie die USA und vor allem China, auf dem Weltmarkt bestehen will.


----------



## FKY2000 (1. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Seit wann waren die Briten jemals Gründernation der EU oder ihrer Vorläufer?
> Die Briten traten endgültig 1975 der EG (EWG) bei, 20 Jahre nachdem sie aus der Montanunion entstanden ist und die Briten waren nie maßgebliche Gestalter der EU, sie waren hauptsächlich maßgebliche Blockierer und zu 80-90% nur auf ihren Vorteil aus.
> Die politische Idee der EU hat die Briten immer 0,0% interessiert, ihnen ging es immer nur um (ihre) Handelsvorteile und finanziellen Vorteile, leider hat die Bevölkerung zum größten Teil 0 Ahnung welche Vorteile das waren, weil die EU immer in GB innenpolitisch instrumentalisiert wurde, um dort den schwarzen Peter zu unrecht hinzuschieben. Das Erwachen nach dem 31.12.2020 wird je nach Deal (ich rechne mit einem harten wirtschaftlichen Brexit) ein ganz böses werden, gerade für die Regionen die hauptsächlich für den Brexit gestimmt haben, werden unter ihm am meisten leiden.


So habe ich das im Wesentlichen leider auch wahrgenommen.
Konstruktiv und gestalterisch kam herzlich wenig von der Insel in Richtung Zusammenhalt mit dem kontinentalen Europa. 
Zu oft hat man eher auf sich und den großen Stiefbruder USA geschielt. 
Ich glaube daher auch, daß es für die Briten emotional kein großer Cut ist, sondern nur ein formeller Vollzug dessen, was in vielen Köpfen schon längst Realität war.
Einige Briten werden die Vorteile der Mitgliedschaft (ggf. mit zeitlichem Verzug) noch vermissen, aber insgesamt bleibt zu hoffen, daß die nun nachfolgenden Verhandlungen so ausgehen, daß keine nennenswerten Vorteile ggü den übrigen  Nicht-EU-Mitgliedern wie Schweiz oder Norwegen vereinbart werden.
Eine halbe Mitgliedschaft mit erheblichen Handelsvorteilen, aber ohne Clubbeitrag, ist nicht zu vermitteln


----------



## seahawk (1. Februar 2020)

Hoffen wir, dass es der Anfang vom Ende der undemokratischen EU ist.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Februar 2020)

Hallo FKY200,

sehe ich genauso und die Briten sind mit Johnson und seinen Torries sehr weit weg, mehr als nach WTO zu bekommen, da sie sich ja ausdrücklich nicht an EU Vorschriften halten wollen.
Johnsons plan ist ja CETA umzusetzen, also das EU Kanada Abkommen, nur statt Kanada halt GB, nur hat das Abkommen 10 Jahre gedauert zu verhandeln, er hat jetzt 11 Monate und die USA werden auch noch dazwischen funken, weil für die ist jetzt GB erpressbar. Das wird alles nicht einfach und die EU hat rein gar nichts zu verschenken, für mich ist ein Scheitern sehr wahrscheinlichh.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Hoffen wir, dass es der Anfang vom Ende der undemokratischen EU ist.



Hoffen wir auf ein Wunder und das du in nächster Zeit noch etwas mehr Grips entwickelst!


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2020)

Die Britten waren oft genug das Zünglein an der Waage, um zu verhindern das die EU komplett zur Transferunion verkommt. Da können wir uns zukünftig auf etwas gefasst machen. Eigentlich kann es nur in weiteren Austritten enden. Natürlich nicht bei den moralisch überlegenen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (1. Februar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du hast dann sicher auch schon ein passendes Konzept für die Zeit danach in der Schublade, oder?



Solange die nicht bei Intel steht, sollte das nicht allzulange dauern, vermutlich...,  ...


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Februar 2020)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Kein Mensch braucht diesen Drecksverein,


So richtig hast Du die Bedeutung einer starken Wirtschaft für die Politik wohl noch nicht erkannt.
Die Wirtschaftsleistung bestimmt die Stärke einer Region in der Welt, nicht das Geschwafel eines Johnson.

Wenn die Briten das jetzt alleine wuppen wollen, werden sie höhere Preise für alles einfahren.

Der Rest der EU ist zusammen weit starker.
Und die Währung wird es auch treffen, auch wenn die Spekulantendichte in GB sehr hoch ist.


----------



## seahawk (1. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir auf ein Wunder und das du in nächster Zeit noch etwas mehr Grips entwickelst!



Fandest Du die Veto und Opt-Out Rechte der Briten demokratisch?


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Februar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Fandest Du die Veto und Opt-Out Rechte der Briten demokratisch?


 Nein, das war Erpressung, sorry.
Nur damit die Briten nicht abgesprungen sind, haben sie extreme Sonderrechte bekommen.


----------



## FKY2000 (1. Februar 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> So richtig hast Du die Bedeutung einer starken Wirtschaft für die Politik wohl noch nicht erkannt.
> Die Wirtschaftsleistung bestimmt die Stärke einer Region in der Welt, nicht das Geschwafel eines Johnson.
> 
> Wenn die Briten das jetzt alleine wuppen wollen, werden sie höhere Preise für alles einfahren.
> ...


Die Realwirtschaft (Produkte zum Anfassen und von gesamtgesellschaftlichem Nutzen) Großbritanniens gibt diesen vermeintlichen  Alleingang eigentlich nicht her.
Nachdem sich der Staub des Wandels und der Veränderungen durch den Austritt gelegt hat, wird man sehen, wie gut GB wirtschafltich aufgestellt ist. Partner werden sie brauchen, nur ob die Partner jenseits den Atlantiks wirklich ein adäquater Ersatz für die EU sind, bezweifle ich ganz stark.
Ich befürchte auch, daß viele Briten immer noch nicht begriffen haben, daß es das Empire nicht mehr gibt. Schon sehr lange nicht mehr. Der Stolz mag sicher einiges kaschieren, aber warten wir es ab.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Februar 2020)

Make leave, not war. 
Demokratie ist träge, doch scheint sie in GB noch zu funktionieren. Das ist schön.

Die EU ist und bleibt ein undemokratisches Konstrukt. Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel nicht.



RyzA schrieb:


> Als nächstes wollen die Schotten von England unabhängig sein.
> Und das vereinte Königreich zerbricht.
> Eine tolle Volksabstimmung habt ihr da gemacht.


Es gibt nichts Wertvolleres als Unabhängigkeit. Nordirland ist Irland und Schottland hat nichts mit UK am Hut.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Februar 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Demokratie ist träge, doch scheint sie in GB noch zu funktionieren.



Allerdings zeigt es auch stark die Schwächen. Im Falle des Brexit hat es genügt, so viele Lügen und Falschinformationen zu verbreiten, dass eine sehr, sehr knappe Mehrheit dafür ist. Und nachdem der Ausstiegsprozess angelaufen war, interessierte es gar nicht mehr, ob überhaupt noch eine Mehrheit dafür gibt.

Ich finde es aber trotzdem in Ordnung. Entweder klappt es auf mittlere und lange Sicht so, wie die Brexiteers sich das vorstellen, oder eben nicht. Am Ende sind in jedem Fall alle schlauer.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Allerdings zeigt es auch stark die Schwächen. Im Falle des Brexit hat es genügt, so viele Lügen und Falschinformationen zu verbreiten, dass eine sehr, sehr knappe Mehrheit dafür ist. Und nachdem der Ausstiegsprozess angelaufen war, interessierte es gar nicht mehr, ob überhaupt noch eine Mehrheit dafür gibt.
> 
> Ich finde es aber trotzdem in Ordnung. Entweder klappt es auf mittlere und lange Sicht so, wie die Brexiteers sich das vorstellen, oder eben nicht. Am Ende sind in jedem Fall alle schlauer.


Informationen sind eben Macht und werden seit jeher gezielt eingesetzt. Überall werden bestimmte Interessen verfolgt. Wir sprechen oft von Pressefreiheit und sind davon überzeugt, dass wir sie haben, sofern unsere Meinung sich mit dem deckt, was berichtet wird.

Es ist schwer geworden, neutral zu beurteilen, was der Wahrheit objektiv nahe kommt und was nicht.

Es ist vollkommen okay, wenn Menschen verschiedene Meinungen haben, nur sollen sie bitte ihre Naivität ablegen. Von dem, was Kant als Aufklärung definierte, ist wenig übrig geblieben und das ist schade im Zeitaler der Gesinnungskriege.


„Aufklärung ist der Ausgang des Menschen aus seiner selbst verschuldeten Unmündigkeit. Unmündigkeit ist das Unvermögen, sich seines Verstandes ohne Leitung eines anderen zu bedienen. Selbstverschuldet ist diese Unmündigkeit, wenn die Ursache derselben nicht am Mangel des Verstandes, sondern der Entschließung und des Mutes liegt, sich seiner ohne Leitung eines anderen zu bedienen. ‚Sapere aude! Habe Mut, dich deines eigenen Verstandes zu bedienen!‘ ist also der Wahlspruch der Aufklärung.“


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Allerdings zeigt es auch stark die Schwächen. Im Falle des Brexit hat es genügt, so viele Lügen und Falschinformationen zu verbreiten, dass eine sehr, sehr knappe Mehrheit dafür ist. Und nachdem der Ausstiegsprozess angelaufen war, interessierte es gar nicht mehr, ob überhaupt noch eine Mehrheit dafür gibt.
> 
> Ich finde es aber trotzdem in Ordnung. Entweder klappt es auf mittlere und lange Sicht so, wie die Brexiteers sich das vorstellen, oder eben nicht. Am Ende sind in jedem Fall alle schlauer.




meinst du die 350-Millionen-Pfund-Versprechen/Lüge und das Millionen von Türken ins GB einwandern würden  ? was gab sonst noch so?


----------



## Don-71 (1. Februar 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> meinst du die 350-Millionen-Pfund-Versprechen/Lüge und das Millionen von Türken ins GB einwandern würden  ? was gab sonst noch so?



Es gab wahrscheinlich das erstemal eine in Ansätzen manipulierte Wahl durch gezielte Beeinflussung, die durch das abschöpfen von Daten bei Facebook und durch Facebook selber möglich wurde. Eine der Dinge die noch viel zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommen und uns in Zukunft noch wesentlich mehr beschäftigen werden, deshalb ist der ÖR auch so wichtig.
Eines der größten Probleme unserer Zeit ist, das normale Bürger, seriösen Journalismus in Form der Tageszeitung immer mehr abschwören und es durch Facebook, Youtube usw nach eigenem Gusto ersetzen, ohne die Manipulation wirklich zu bemerken.
Das ganze wird dann verteitigt, dass man selber ein gefestigter und intelligenter Charakter ist, während die Leute die Zeitung lesen und z.B. Phoenix schauen naiv und blöd sind.

Hier gerät etwas massiv aus den Fugen, was noch, wie ich befürchte, schlimme Konsequenzen haben wird.
Man kann es ja hier im Forum live miterleben und ich habe es auch in der Verwandschaft live miterlebt.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (1. Februar 2020)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Tja Leute
> Nu' is' es soweit. Heute verlässt GB die EU.



Schön. 
Wenn neben dem täglichen "Brexit" jetzt auch noch die tägliche "Trump" / "Flüchtlinge" / "Naher Osten" / "Klimawandel" -Berichterstattung zurückgefahren wird, 
könnte man eventuell seine Tageszeitung und Nachrichten auch wieder konsumieren, ohne schon nach 5 Minuten entnervt abzubrechen.

[Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur selbst einen Nachrichten-Overkill, aber ich bin ernsthaft am überlegen, ob ich mir in Zukunft nicht einfach nur noch eine Wochen- /Sonntagszeitung
abonniere und ansonsten keine täglichen Nachrichten mehr konsumiere. Denn diese tägliche Dosis Irrsinn drückt ernsthaft auf meine Stimmungslage.]

Zum Brexit selbst:
Nicht schön, aber trotzdem wird das UK weiterhin ein enger Partner der EU sein. Ist ja nicht so als würde ein eiserner Vorhang im Kanal hochgezogen.

Und auch wenn vor dieser Volksabstimmung (im Gegensatz zur Schweiz) von Befürwortern, aber auch Gegnern, unkontrollierbar jedweder Schwachsinn erzählt wurde,
anstatt die Bürger neutral und sachlich zu informieren (wie eben in der Schweiz), so hat wohl auch die offizielle EU-Politik der letzten 15 Jahre ebenfalls ihr Scherflein zu diesem Ergebnis beigetragen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Als nächstes wollen die Schotten von England unabhängig sein.
> Und das vereinte Königreich zerbricht.
> Eine tolle Volksabstimmung habt ihr da gemacht.



Die Schotten können sehr wohl für den Austritt aus dem UK stimmen und versuchen wieder der EU beizutreten,
aber realistisch gesehen wird das für Schottland über viele Jahre ziemlich teuer und unschön werden - v.a. wirtschaftlich:


Man verliert wohl das Pfund,
Einnahmen aus dem "UK-Länderfinanzausgleich" (oder wie der dort auch immer heißt),
diverse Militärbasen, deren Versorgung und Betrieb Arbeitsplätze und Einkommen in Schottland schafft,
unmittelbar nach Verlassen des UK gehört man keiner wirtschaftlichen Vereinigung mehr an,
ergo Zollgebühren und WTO Standardverfahren
und hat, im schlimmsten Fall, erstmals seit hunderten Jahren wieder eine harte Grenze mitten im Land.

Dagegen stehen die (nicht gerade großen) Öl und Gasvorkommen, sowie Tourismus.
Dann muss man die (wirtschaftlichen) Aufnahmekriterien der EU erfüllen, was zu einer massiven Austeritätspolitik  in Schottland frühen wird. (Ergo Sparen in allen Bereichen)
Und schließlich und endlich kommt dann noch die geregelte Aufnahmeprozedur, welche, selbst bei gutem Willen seitens der EU, ebenfalls Jahre dauern wird.

Ob sich die Mehrheit der Schotten das freiwillig antut?



cryon1c schrieb:


> was auch für die globale Wirtschaft geil wäre die sowieso schon keine Grenzen kennt, aber sehr wohl die Nachteile der separierten Länder...



Globaler Handel hat Vor- aber auch Nachteile. Vor allem wenn Zölle auf bestimmte Produktgruppen fallen.
Was seit den 90ern an Industriekapazität und Arbeitsplätzen nach Asien verloren ging, ist abartig und war für viele betroffene Arbeiter im Westen definitiv ein Nachteil.

[Die ökologischen Gesichtspunkte klammere ich hier mal aus.]



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine ordentliche internationale Politik wo alle Freunde sind...


Handbuch der internationalen Politik, Kapitel Eins:
"Zwischen Staaten gibt es keine Freundschaft - nur (wirtschaftliche) Interessen"

Das gilt auch innerhalb der EU.
Das mag der gemeine Bürger anders sehen - sei ihm gegönnt - aber besonders realistisch ist das nicht.



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Fck the EU! Möge sie bald schon da landen, wo sie hingehört: Auf dem Müllhaufen der Geschichte. Kein Mensch braucht diesen Drecksverein, außer denen, die sich auf Kosten von 500 Millionen Menschen die Taschen vollstopfen und diesen Menschen dann täglich mit Anlauf ins Gesicht spucken. Möge dieses widerwärtige Parasitenpack für alle Ewigkeiten in der Arschhölle schmoren.



Ähm, hast du auch irgendwelche Reformvorschläge für die EU? 
Ich mag auch vieles nicht an dem Verein, aber zu glauben, dass z.B. das heutige Österreich mit seinen knapp 9 Millionen Einwohnern 
(wirtschaftlich) alleine gegen Giganten wie China oder die USA bestehen kann, ist völlig illusorisch. 
Das schafft auch das heutige Deutschland nicht!



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein, das war Erpressung, sorry.
> Nur damit die Briten nicht abgesprungen sind, haben sie extreme Sonderrechte bekommen.



Ich will nicht klugscheißen, aber es gibt einige Länder in der EU mit Sonderrechten (z.B. kein Schengen, kein Euro), die man ihnen gewährt hat,
um sie zum Beitritt zu bewegen. Das ist kein rein britisches Phänomen.


----------



## FKY2000 (1. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Allerdings zeigt es auch stark die Schwächen. Im Falle des Brexit hat es genügt, so viele Lügen und Falschinformationen zu verbreiten, dass eine sehr, sehr knappe Mehrheit dafür ist. Und nachdem der Ausstiegsprozess angelaufen war, interessierte es gar nicht mehr, ob überhaupt noch eine Mehrheit dafür gibt.
> 
> Ich finde es aber trotzdem in Ordnung. Entweder klappt es auf mittlere und lange Sicht so, wie die Brexiteers sich das vorstellen, oder eben nicht. Am Ende sind in jedem Fall alle schlauer.


Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten.
Die EU kann doch auch nur mit Staaten funktionieren, die reif genug sind und mehrheitlich (alle wird man nie mitnehmen) an einem Strang ziehen.

Leider sind die Unterschiede zwischen den europäischen Völkern weiterhin groß und die souveränen Einzelinteressen zu groß, als das die EU zu unseren Lebzeiten das wird, was sie sein will und übrigens auch sein sollte.

Ab südlich der Alpen und östlich der Karpaten nimmt der sichtbare Zuspruch zur europäische Idee rapide ab. Die baltischen Staaten scheinen mir hier eine positive Ausnahme zu sein, hier klappt vieles recht gut, besonders angesichts der langen sowjetischen Einflußnahme. Die geographischen Dimensionen des Konstruktes insgesamt sind aber zu ambitioniert und die angesprochenen Interessenslagen zu differenziert. Ein Club der Fähigen und Willigen wäre das beste für alle.

Ich glaube, es wird immer auch an der Sprache schon scheitern: Zig unterschiedliche Sprachen sind in Abstimmungen für rasche Handlungen zu aufwändig zu managen. Eine wenige essentielle sind machbar, aber so? Sich mit (plakativ) 30 Ländern abzustimmen, die jeweils ein gewisses Stimmrecht haben, birgt in sich stets eine ziemliche Schwerfälligkeit.


----------



## Mancko (2. Februar 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> So richtig hast Du die Bedeutung einer starken Wirtschaft für die Politik wohl noch nicht erkannt.
> Die Wirtschaftsleistung bestimmt die Stärke einer Region in der Welt, nicht das Geschwafel eines Johnson.
> 
> Wenn die Briten das jetzt alleine wuppen wollen, werden sie höhere Preise für alles einfahren.
> ...



Wenn Größe immer alles wäre, dann würde es Singapore, der Schweiz, Taiwan und auch Südkorea und anderen schlecht gehen. Tut es aber nicht. Russland ist auch groß aber ist deswegen trotzdem nicht wohlhabender als andere deutlich kleinere Länder.

Jedes Land kann grundsätzlich ein für sich passendes Geschäftsmodell entwickeln und ich habe keine Zweifel daran, dass den Briten das nach der Scheidung mit der EU gelingen wird. Sie wissen wie Marktwirtschaft funktioniert, sie sind pragmatisch, sie sprechen die weltweit führende Sprache und sind über den Commonwealth eng mit anderen Nationen die ähnlich ticken verbandelt. Zudem würde ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass die USA oder der Trump jetzt darauf aus sind die Briten unter Druck zu setzen. Ich würde eher davon ausgehen, dass Trump alles daran setzt ein Abkommen hinzubekommen das beiden hilft, denn aus Sicht von Trump ist alles was der EU schadet erstmal für seine Sicht positiv und das funktioniert eben am besten mit einem zukünftig prosperierenden UK mit nicht zu viel Regulierung und attraktiven Steuersätzen direkt vor der Haustüre der EU.

Zudem hat die EU das weit größere Währungsproblem. Der EURO ist im Grunde insolvent und erledigt. Der wird in seiner jetztigen Form keine Weltwährung mehr. Dabei war er mal kurz davor. Die EZB wird nie wieder aus dieser Niedrigzinsspirale rauskommen weil im Grunde die Südländer ihre Schulden noch weiter ausgebaut haben und somit abhänig vom Null bzw. Negativzins sind.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Februar 2020)

Die Schweiz ist Teil des europäischen Binnenmarktes mit allen Pflichten, Südkorea und Taiwan sind beide völlig abhängig vom Wohlwollen der USA.

Um es nochmal vor Augen zu führen, die EU exportiert 7% ihrer Waren nach GB, GB exportiert über 50% seiner Waren in die EU. Außer dem Dienstleistungssektor und einigen Großunternehmen wie BP, ist praktisch die ganze Industriefertigung in GB in ausländischer Hand, mit sehr wenig Innovation, da zu größten Teil nur Werkbank für Teilprodukte und Endgprodukte zum aller größten Teil für den Binnenmark.
Klar kann GB ds neue Singapur an der Themse werden, dann werden sie aber von der EU nur WTO Status bekommen, was den industriellen Sektor völlig den Tod gibt und die absolute Mehrzahl der Betriebe wird in die EU übersiedeln, haben ja schon etliche angekündigt. Gerade deutsche Unternehmen haben in GB über 1000 Dependancen und die aller meisten davon stehen auf dem Prüfstand, die Japaner haben den Wechsel auf das Festland schon angekündigt.

Wenn der Euro erledigt ist, was ist dann der Dollar? Klinisch -, Gehirn-. und Herztod? Die Schuldenquote des Euros ist geradezu ein Witz gegen den Dollar und das Pfund sieht auch nicht wirklich gut aus.
Seit Einführung des Euros hat das Pfund gegenüber dem Euro um wievie Prozent abgewertet, so um die 40%?!

Staatsverschuldung in Relation zum Bruttoinlandsprodukt (BIP)

Eurozone = 86,4%
GB = 85,2%
USA = 104,3%

Aber Hauptsache mal wieder eine Runde Fake News verteilt!


----------



## Mahoy (2. Februar 2020)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten.
> Die EU kann doch auch nur mit Staaten funktionieren, die reif genug sind und mehrheitlich (alle wird man nie mitnehmen) an einem Strang ziehen.



Was mich angeht, rennst du damit offene Türen ein. Ich bin klar Pro-EU, finde aber auch, dass man sich viel zu sehr auf geographisches Wachstum und viel zu wenig um politische und wirtschaftliche Einheit (und generelle Vereinbarkeit) konzentriert hat. Mit dem EU-Beitritt müsste ein klares Bekenntnis zu gemeinsamen Werten und Institutionen verbunden sein - einschließlich dem Willen, in der Außenrepräsentation gewisse Hoheitsrechte abzutreten.

Generell wäre es sinnvoll, ein stärkere Staffelung zwischen Vollmitgliedern, Teilnehmern und Anwärtern vorzunehmen. Nur erstere hätten alle Rechte und auch alle Pflichten; bei allen anderen gibt es nur ein fest umrissenes Entgegenkommen Zug um Zug auf dem Weg zur Vollmitgliedschaft. Und generell wäre angesichts doch recht unterschiedlicher Wirtschaftsleistung eine stärkere Trennung zwischen der EU als politische Einheit und der EU als Wirtschaftsraum sinnvoll.

Aber gut, darüber kann man Abhandlungen schreiben ...


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was mich angeht, rennst du damit offene Türen ein. Ich bin klar Pro-EU,


 Ich auch.
Obwohl ich ein glühender Verfechter meiner Heimat mit deren historischen Traditionen bin, so ist doch die Idee eines großen, grenzfreien Europas höherstehend.



Mahoy schrieb:


> finde aber auch, dass man sich viel zu sehr auf geographisches Wachstum und viel zu wenig um politische und wirtschaftliche Einheit (und generelle Vereinbarkeit) konzentriert hat.


 Genscher hat mal gesagt, es ging im Hauptziel um die Abschaffung von Kriegsgründen oder so.

Und da hat er Recht gehabt.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Mit dem EU-Beitritt müsste ein klares Bekenntnis zu gemeinsamen Werten und Institutionen verbunden sein - einschließlich dem Willen, in der Außenrepräsentation gewisse Hoheitsrechte abzutreten.


 Genau so müßte es sein.

Was die EU bisher verpaßt hat, trotz tausender Sesselzerstörer in Brüssel und Umgebung, sind einheitliche Gesetze.
Sofort ginge das beim Verkehr.
Allerdings soll da ein großes Land laut "NEIN" gesagt haben ... .

Als zweites wären die Justiz und Steuergesetze dran.
Aber da kam auch ein "NO!" von einer Insel, glaube ich.

Wenn das mal gelöst ist, sieht die Sache ganz anders aus.

Dann haben wir einen der größten Wirtschaftsräume der Welt mit einheitlicher Struktur.
Die Vorteile kann man noch gar nicht alle absehen, aber sie wären gewaltig.

Nur den Banken wird das nicht schmecken, da man dann ja keine so großen Spekulationsmöglichkeiten hat ... .

Den ärmeren Süd- und Oststaaten werden wir noch lange unter die Arme greifen müssen, bis das Erbe Stalins, Titos und der Mittelmeergelassenheit überwunden werden.
Ich geb das Geld auch gerne, in Ostdeutschland wurden ja auch viele Milliarden in die Infrastruktur investiert.
Sonst müßte ich heute über den Telefonkoppler hier reinschreiben.

Danke Bundesrepublik, auch wenn ihr uns bei der Wiedervereinigung arg über den Tisch gezerrt habt. 

Aus einem Italiener wird nie ein Deutscher werden, aber mit dem Tourismus und der wirtschaftlichen Verflechtung - wer weiß.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Danke Bundesrepublik, auch wenn ihr uns bei der Wiedervereinigung arg über den Tisch gezerrt habt.



Wir haben doch viel Erfahrung mit Mauern. Wir könnten den Briten ein paar tipps geben.


----------



## Andregee (3. Februar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Allerdings zeigt es auch stark die Schwächen. Im Falle des Brexit hat es genügt, so viele Lügen und Falschinformationen zu verbreiten, dass eine sehr, sehr knappe Mehrheit dafür ist. Und nachdem der Ausstiegsprozess angelaufen war, interessierte es gar nicht mehr, ob überhaupt noch eine Mehrheit dafür gibt.


Lügen und Falschinformationen in einem freien europäisch demokratischen Staat? Widerspricht das nicht deinem Weltbild?


----------



## Research (3. Februar 2020)

Alle Remainer Parteien haben überall in der "Generall Election" verloren. Sogar dort wo sie immer gewonnen haben.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Februar 2020)

Wo widerspricht es denn seinem Weltbild, Populisten und Radikale haben schon immer Lügen und Falschinformationen mit den Mitteln ihrer Zeit verbreitet, auch in freien demokratischen Staaten.

Gerade wir können da ein Lied davon Singen zwischen 1928-1933 als man mit der angeblichen jüdischen Weltverschwörung Wahlen gewonnen hat, in einer freiheitlich demokratischen Republik.



Research schrieb:


> Alle Remainer Parteien haben überall in der "Generall Election" verloren. Sogar dort wo sie immer gewonnen haben.



Ja aus vielen bestimmten Gründen, die man alle differenzieren kann, was ich jetzt aber im einzelnen nicht aufschreibe, leider werden diese Leute gerade abseits von London eine Zeche bezahlen müssen, die ihnen richtig weh tun wird.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Februar 2020)

doppelpost


----------



## Andregee (3. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo widerspricht es denn seinem Weltbild, Populisten und Radikale haben schon immer Lügen und Falschinformationen mit den Mitteln ihrer Zeit verbreitet, auch in freien demokratischen Staaten.
> 
> Gerade wir können da ein Lied davon Singen zwischen 1928-1933 als man mit der angeblichen jüdischen Weltverschwörung Wahlen gewonnen hat, in einer freiheitlich demokratischen Republik.
> 
> ...



Ach so. Dann hat sich das britische Volk vollends auf dunklen Youtubekanälen informiert abseits der Leitmedien. Wußte ich nicht. Aber ja, ich hätte meine Frage präzisieren sollen.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Februar 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ach so. Dann hat sich das britische Volk vollends auf dunklen Youtubekanälen informiert abseits der Leitmedien. Wußte ich nicht.



Ja viele Briten haben das, die Wahl war Teilweise auch manipuliert, durch das Cambridge-Analytica Desaster zusammen mit Facebook, plus 40 Jahre Innenpolitik auf Kosten der EU, plus ein eingebildetes Britisch Empire, plus irgendeine Rivalität gegen Deutschland gerade von älteren Leuten, plus plus plus. Die Fakten und Vorteile wurden anscheinend nur von einer Minderheit wahrgenommen, leider müssen es jetzt alle Briten ab dem 01.01.2021 äußerst schmerzhaft ausbaden.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Februar 2020)




----------



## Research (3. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> []
> 
> 
> 
> Ja aus vielen bestimmten Gründen, die man alle differenzieren kann, was ich jetzt aber im einzelnen nicht aufschreibe, leider werden diese Leute gerade abseits von London eine Zeche bezahlen müssen, die ihnen richtig weh tun wird.



Demokratie bad.
EU good.

Sogar die Brexit Partei hat in vorherigen Wahlen, nach ein paar Monaten Bestand, +30% geschafft. 1 Mann. Ein Thema.

Nur London hat Remain gewählt.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Februar 2020)

Könnte sich der TE bitte erbarmen den Threadtitel anzupassen, das ist schon peinlicher als der Brexit selbst.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Februar 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Lügen und Falschinformationen in einem freien europäisch demokratischen Staat? Widerspricht das nicht deinem Weltbild?



Du kannst bei meinem Weltbild nicht einmal über den Rahmen schauen, geschweige denn das Bild selbst überblicken, also was soll die Frage?  

Ich weiß natürlich, auf welchen unserer Dispute du anspielst, allerdings schießt du dir damit selbst ins Knie: Die Briten wurden nicht von oder mittels der öffentlich-rechtlichen BBC, sondern von Politikern einer ganz bestimmten Ausrichtung, Vertretern der privaten Regenbogenpresse und zig Meinungsmache-Blogs und -Channels mit falschen Informationen beliefert.

Und für fundierte demokratische Entscheidungen braucht man nun einmal (möglichst) neutral informierte Bürger. Dass Populismus zwar Mehrheiten generieren kann, aber nicht unbedingt demokratisch ist, wussten schon die alten Römer - lies dich doch bei Gelegenheit in die Entwicklung der Volkstribune vom Mittel der Volkspartizipation bis hin zum systematischen Machtmissbrauch ein. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Könnte sich der TE bitte erbarmen den Threadtitel anzupassen, das ist schon peinlicher als der Brexit selbst.



Aber auf ironische Weise zutreffend: Der Brexit wurde gekauft.


----------



## Andregee (4. Februar 2020)

Unsere Debatte würde ich nicht als Disput bezeichnen, verlief sie imho vollends im Rahmen. Differnte Meinungen sollten erlaubt sein ohne Abwertung auf persönlicher Ebene. Wie ich bereits erwähnte, hätte ich meine Frage präzisieren sollen. Meiner Aussage lag der Gedanke zugrunde, daß es mir erstaunlich schien, daß sich die erwähnten Lügen so massiv auf breiter Front durchsetzen konnten, um etwas derartiges zu erreichen, denn ich glaube kaum, daß alternative Medien in Deutschland die Reichweite dafür hätten, was für mich implizierte, das auch in den Mainstream Medien zumindest zum Teil eine pro Brexit These vertreten wurde.


----------



## seahawk (4. Februar 2020)

Populismus zu verteufeln hilft nicht, denn der Mensch wird nun einmal von Gefühlen gesteuert.  Und gerade die EU hat das schon lange vergessen.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Oktober 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Populismus zu verteufeln hilft nicht, denn der Mensch wird nun einmal von Gefühlen gesteuert.  Und gerade die EU hat das schon lange vergessen.


Wie weit der Populismus hilft kann man jetzt schön sehen auf der Insel.
Für die, die des englischen mächtig sind, eine sehr seriöse Zusammenfassung (Financial Times) und eine nicht wirklich gute Vorschau!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wO2lWmgEK1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (29. Oktober 2022)

Und? Zeigt nur, dass es ein Fehler ist die Ängste in der Bevölkerung nicht zu beachten.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Oktober 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und? Zeigt nur, dass es ein Fehler ist die Ängste in der Bevölkerung nicht zu beachten.


Vielleicht haben wir beide das Jahr 2016 unterschiedlich erlebt, die Realität bestand eher darin, das sehr bestimmte Gruppen Ängste geschürrt haben, bei den Briten bestimmte Gruppen und Presseorgane eigentlich über 40 Jahre lang!
Aber jeder kann sich ja seine Wahrheit selber hinbiegen, tun ja auch genügend beim Ukraine Konflikt, die nicht damit klar kommen, das der Putler nunmal kein Erlöser, sondern eher der 2. Hitler ist.


----------



## seahawk (29. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben wir beide das Jahr 2016 unterschiedlich erlebt, die Realität bestand eher darin, das sehr bestimmte Gruppen Ängste geschürrt haben, bei den Briten bestimmte Gruppen und Presseorgane eigentlich über 40 Jahre lang!
> Aber jeder kann sich ja seine Wahrheit selber hinbiegen, tun ja auch genügend beim Ukraine Konflikt, die nicht damit klar kommen, das der Putler nunmal kein Erlöser, sondern eher der 2. Hitler ist.



Die Ängste resultierten aus realen Problemen, das Problem war nur, dass man schon sehr lange eigentlich nichts an den Problemen ändern wollte und die Schuld auf die EU schob. Hatte man in den alten Industriestädten eine hohe Arbeitslosigkeit, war das eben die Schuld der Gastarbeiter aus der EU, die den Briten die Jobs klauten. In Wahrheit haben die Gastarbeiter aber die LKW gefahren und die Felder bearbeitet und auf diese Jobs haben die Arbeitslosen keinen Bock.

Ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Angst der Menschen in diesen Städten, dass sie wirtschaftlich untergehen und dem Rest des Landes hinterher hinken, völlig berechtigt war.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Oktober 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Ängste resultierten aus realen Problemen, das Problem war nur, dass man schon sehr lange eigentlich nichts an den Problemen ändern wollte und die Schuld auf die EU schob. Hatte man in den alten Industriestädten eine hohe Arbeitslosigkeit, war das eben die Schuld der Gastarbeiter aus der EU, die den Briten die Jobs klauten. In Wahrheit haben die Gastarbeiter aber die LKW gefahren und die Felder bearbeitet und auf diese Jobs haben die Arbeitslosen keinen Bock.
> 
> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Angst der Menschen in diesen Städten, dass sie wirtschaftlich untergehen und dem Rest des Landes hinterher hinken, völlig berechtigt war.


Na du schreibst es ja selber, man schob die Schuld auf die EU und projizierte damit die "Angst" der Menschen wahrheitswidrig auf die EU, trotz besseren Wissens, aus populistischen Gründen. Unter dem Ergebnis dürfen nun die "ängstlichen" Menschen leiden, denn ihre vermeintlichen Ängste werden jetzt durch eine wesentlich schwächere Wirtschaft Realität. Sie sind nach dem Brexit und ohne die EU noch weitaus abgehängter und das alles wegen Populisten und Lügnern!
Aber du warst ja noch dagegen den Populismus zu verteufeln.
All das wurde vorher durch Remainer und die EU prophezeit und genau so ist es eingetreten!


----------



## seahawk (29. Oktober 2022)

Ich sehe Populismus als Symptom, nicht als Ursache. Er findet sich primär in Gesellschaften mit starken sozialen Konflikten und einer Führung, der es mehr um den Machterhalt als die Lösung der gesellschaftlichen Probleme geht.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Oktober 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich sehe Populismus als Symptom, nicht als Ursache. Er findet sich primär in Gesellschaften mit starken sozialen Konflikten und einer Führung, der es mehr um den Machterhalt als die Lösung der gesellschaftlichen Probleme geht.


Ich sehe das in Demokratien differenzierte, die lebt davon, das Menschen richtig informiert werden.
Was passieren kann, wenn das unterminiert wird, oder durch Populismus ausgehöhlt wird, kann man bei den Briten jetzt live sehen. Bezahlen müssen es am Ende eh die Schwächsten und sozial Benachteiligsten.

Darüber hinaus würde ich gerne mal deine Definition von sozialen Konflikten kennen.
Klar kann man "subjektiv" behaupten in GB gibt es größere soziale Konflikte, nur gemessen woran?
An Deutschland oder an Mexiko?
Es ist in unserer Zeit und mit den Möglichkeiten die eigentlich die Leute haben immer wieder erstaunlich, das sie genau auf die Populisten reinfallen, die für komplexe Zusammenhänge einfache Lösungen versprechen. Die Mehrzahl der Leute die für den Brexit gestimmt haben, haben das ja gemacht, damit es Ihnen besser geht, das Gegnteil ist eingetreten.
Man darf gespannt sein was in Italien passieren wird, es sind die "dritten oder vierten" Populisten an der Macht, davor konnte keiner der Populisten überzeugen, die "Normalen" aber auch nicht.

Kommt man zur Frage zurück wie weit dürfen Anspruch und Wirklichkeit auseinander driften?
Ich bin halt nach dem 20 Jh. in keinster Weise davon überzeugt, das eine politische Form außerhalb der Demokratie und eine Wirtschaftform außerhalb kapitalistischer Hauptelemente es jemals besser machen würde.
Aber dieser Fatamorgana rennen anscheinend immer noch sehr viele hinterher, ja auch hier im Forum.


----------



## seahawk (29. Oktober 2022)

Das ist für mich gar nicht die Frage. 

Populismus muss man erst einmal in 2 Bereiche teilen. Die Anwender von Populismus und die Empfänger. 

Die Empfänger sind einfach. Sie haben meist reale Problem, haben Ängste und Sorgen und erwarten sich dafür Lösungen. Lösungen, die für sie angenehm sind. Das kennt jeder aus dem privaten Umfeld. Wenn jemand sagt: "Oh diese Hose sitzt aber eng" Hört er viel lieber "die ist bestimmt beim Waschen eingelaufen" als "ist ja klar, früher warst Du 3 Mal die Woche beim Sport, jetzt 3 mal im Monat". 

Die Nutzer sind da schon schwieriger. Aber primär geht es ihnen um Machterhalt und die Durchsetzung ihrer politischen Ziele. Wahrheit und Integrität sind da nur moralische Hürden auf dem Weg zur Zielerreichung. 

Dazu kommen dann die Medien. Einzelne Personen oder Interessengruppen kontrollieren heute unglaubliche Teile der medialen Reichweite und viele Medien (zumindest in GB und USA) sehen sich ihrer politischen Strömung mindestens ebenso verpflichtet wie der Wahrheit. Dazu kommen die neuen Medien, in denen jeder seine eigene Filterblase finden kann und dort auch nicht von gegensätzlichen Meinungen belästigt wird. 

Am Ende muss man halt erkennen das Demokratie vor allem moralische Integrität benötigt. Bei den Regierenden, bei den Politikern, bei den Medien und am Ende auch beim dem Wähler. Je mehr jeder von diesen Egoismus und eigene Interessen über die Integrität stellt, desto mehr breitet Populismus sich aus.


----------

